# New Setup



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

hope you like it


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not a fan of sand but it looks nice. Is that window tint just drapped on back & sides? Whatever it is I like it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Whats up with those pots


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

does the sand get[sub] in your filter motors[/sub]?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Whats up with those pots


Many people put clay pots for either breading or hiding places. They are awesome to breed cichlids with, I've used them to breed jacks a while back. I have 3 pots in my 150 gal right now so that my smaller jacks have a place to hide from the bigger guys I have in there.

But good looking tank man, what kind of fish do you have in there? I can tell the ones a convict and the other one looks like a pike but I cant really tell


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

like the empty look to tanks...

looks really good IMO, nice job


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

nice lookin tank. What is it you have hanging on the back trashbags? I like how it looks gives it texture. I have pots in my cich tanks too. They like havin some where to hangout some times


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I like it a lot.... I like how the sands just seems to POP....

Sand is a lot better if you ask me then gravel.....


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

sadboy said:


> I like it a lot.... I like how the sands just seems to POP....
> 
> Sand is a lot better if you ask me then gravel.....


I agree, I just like cleaning gravel alot more


----------

